# March 22nd or 29th activity - swap meet



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

DFW APC will be participating in TCA's Swap Meet on March 22nd at 1pm at Texas Aquatics. If the weather doesn't cooperate to this outdoor event, then we'll tray again on March 29th at 1pm at Texas Aquatics. 

For those that have not been to Texas Aquatics, the address is 6908 Baker Blvd, Richland Hills 76118. 

I wasn't involved in the decision to hold the swap meet here but I'm assuming sellers will set up in the back parking area. 

I've made some inquiries for further information and will post here once I find out.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Do you know what tables will run, and it's dry good only right?


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

as far as I know there is no restrictions so long as fish related. I know in the past fish and plants have been sold and I don't see why that wouldn't continue. If I hear differently, I'll let you know.

here's more information from TCA's FaceBook page:

Reminder the swap meet is in 2 weeks at Texas Aquatics, 1 pm. If there is rain, it will be moved to the following Saturday.
$10 per space, bring your own table.
Good time to visit people, check out Page and Coleen's shop if you have not been there, join TCA and find out more about what we do!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

The weather report says tomorrow will be a beautiful day.


----------



## aquarium hippy (Feb 20, 2015)

I have to work today sorry yall guess I'll have to wait until the next meeting to meet everyone.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Well, we had a good turnout at the Swap Meet on Sunday. Alex, Danny, Joey, Robert, RedThumb, Louis and I had a lot of plants and equipment that got sold for a decent price. We didn't make a fortune but we did meet some potential new members, got a few bucks for maybe purchasing some plants and got some recognition for DFWAPC.

Alex and I were discussing after the meet that we might use the money for to purchase some plants for the club. So we thought we would ask what plants the members might want us to purchase to provide to the DFWAPC club members.

Since we don't have a database of what plants we already have, why don't the club members post their wish lists here and we come up with a concensus of some plants to purchase.

Just an idea. Let me know what you think.

And BTW, I am NOT moving to Montana soon. Just an obscure lyric from an old Frank Zappa song. My shrink says I am A B Normal.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

anubias nana 'petite'
anubias bonsai. 
Glossostigma elatinoides
belem dwarf hair grass.
Ambulia (Limnophila indica)
Limnophila hippuroides (Limnophila aromatica 'hippuroides')
Mayaca (Mayaca fluviatilis)(mine was killed by the bba)
Nesaea Crassicaulis
Nesaea pedicellata 'Golden
Pogostemon stellata 
Rotala Magenta (Rotala macrandra v. 'narrow leaf')
Rotala Wallichii (Rotala wallichii) (mine was killed by the BBA). 
Anubias, minima

and anything else the neuro-typicals would want.


----------



## aquarium hippy (Feb 20, 2015)

alternanthera reineckii "mini" 
Ludwigia gladulosa
Ludwigia sp red


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry I couldn't make it. Spring is the crazy season in my business, and it has hit like a ton of bricks.


----------

